# Unemployed contractor signing on with no P45



## Billo (20 Mar 2006)

Hi,
Anyone know the answer to this ? 
I have just finished my first contract after 10 months. I was a permanent employee with the same employer up to a year ago when I took early retirement.
Now social welfare need a P45, but employee services at the company say that I was employed as a self employed contractor, so they do'nt give a p45 in this situation.
What should I do ?

Rgds
Billo


----------



## RainyDay (20 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... p45?*

It should be pretty obvious as to whether you were self employed or not - Did you get payslips? Did you invoice the company for your services?


----------



## Billo (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*

I invoiced the company monthly in arrears. I got back a remittance advice , a cheque and a form F45/1(explaining witholding tax).
I got no payslip.
So when social welfare look for a p45 now, what should I tell them. I already told them I was self employed, and the company say they do not provide a P45 to self employed contractors. 

Rgds
Billo


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*

If you were a contractor rather than an employee then you don't get a _P45_. What are you applying for from _Welfare_? Self employed _(Class S) PRSI _does not provide cover for the same range of benefits as _PAYE (Class A) _- e.g. _Unemployment Benefit_.


----------



## Billo (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*

I was hoping to go on the dole for afew weeks while I look for another job. I am not an expert on these matters, but having worked as a full time employee for 35 years(in the semi state company)before the contract, and not having claimed anything I thought I would be entitled to something now.
Rgds
Billo


----------



## d2x2 (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*

You could be eligible for Unemployment Assistance (instead of Unemployment Benefit). That's my understanding anyway. They have different forms in that case. 

I was in the Social Welfare offices only yesterday and they are not very familiar at all with self-employed, to say the least. I found them efficient but not very helpful and oh-so-kafkaesque.

Good luck!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*

Yes - _UA_ is means tested. _UB _is linked to _PRSI _contributions (not _Class S_ though). If you previously made _Class A PRSI _contributions then you may still qualify for _UB_.

When I was unemployed a few years back I had no problems at all with the _Employment Exchange _staff.


----------



## Billo (21 Mar 2006)

Thanks all for the replies.

Having spoken to others in my situation, I am told that I can claim the dole for up to 15 months.
I am also told that I should get a tax clearance cert.(instead of a p45) from the tax office. I must contact them tomorrow.
It is all so much trouble it is easier to get a job, hopefully.
This is my third time trying to send a reply, so I hope it goes this time.


Thanks again
Billo


----------



## Murt10 (21 Mar 2006)

Billo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Anyone know the answer to this ?
> I have just finished my first contract after 10 months. I was a permanent employee with the same employer up to a year ago when I took early retirement.
> Now social welfare need a P45, but employee services at the company say that I was employed as a self employed contractor, so they do'nt give a p45 in this situation.
> ...




As you were self employed you will probably have to claim Supplementary Welfare Allowance from the Community Welfare Officer in your local health clinic for periods of unemployment such as this.

The Department of Social Welfare will probably look for accounts to see what you earned for the last year and estimate your future earnings on this. Your average weekly earnings on an annual basis will probably mean that you are not entitled to payment from them.

The CWO on the other hand can look at your income on a weekly basis and pay you accordingly when your weekly income falls below a certain level.

Murt


----------



## CMCR (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Rolling contract ends... P45?*



			
				Billo said:
			
		

> but having worked as a full time employee for 35 years(in the semi state company)before the contract, and not having claimed anything I thought I would be entitled to something now.


 
If you were employed before May 1995 (as I think you suggest above) you will not have been paying full social insurance contributions and therefore I don't think you can use those contributions in order to qualify for a social insurance payment (i.e., Unemployment Benefit, etc.). 

Social Assistance payments are a different matter.


----------



## bskinti (2 Apr 2006)

It wasn't a p45 you got for doing contract work it was a C45 on which you had your gross,tax deducted at 35% and your net amount and from when it applied, Was this form was a Pink form, If so its a contractors cert,You can now claim your tax back less the few things you owe,As regards what you will get off the welfare it will be very little,because now you have joined the well off sector (all contractors are wealthy) or so the revenue believes


----------



## Billo (2 Apr 2006)

*4.*
*If you have your P45 you should bring it with you. If you do not have your P45 you need a letter from your employer stating the date of leaving work and the reason.*

Above is a note from the welfare site for online notification form for unemployment.

So I could not get a P45 from the employer , but I got a note giving start date,finish date and reason for leaving i.e. end of contract, and welfare are happy.

bskinti, I did not get a p45 or c45 from the employer.
Rgds

Billo (and one time Red)


----------



## deem (3 Apr 2006)

just remember you can apply for a tax clearence certificate online, its much quicker.  Note however you will only be able to get one if your tax affairs are up to date.


----------

